# Helmet + Rattlecan + Paint Pen = ?



## elaxerata (Sep 2, 2008)

I figured after seeing Demodude's helmet, I had to try it myself...

I used regular spray paint and instead of sharpie, I used Pilot's "Gold Marker"...

I didn't spend too much time sanding and perfecting it cause it's going to be used... but I still like it.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

You have some real artistic talent (and I don't throw that kind of compliment around too lightly ). VERY nice job!


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

woah sick job dude.
the scene on the back is epic


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Can I send you my helmet? :thumbsup: 

Where are those pics taken at? Looks like Juvy...


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

wow that is so good!

at first i thought the 1st pic was the before one cuz it looked so legit


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy crap that is nice - especially for a spraycan and marker job.


----------



## elaxerata (Sep 2, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Where are those pics taken at? Looks like Juvy...


Juvy, United States Naval Academy... same thing


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

pretty sick man. good job.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

wow. you seriously have a natural skill. maybe you should get a joba at tld.


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

Love the scroll, and the angel.


----------



## slap8up (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent work:thumbsup: . You should consider getting into airbrushing!!!


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice job. 

the second angel doesn't have a halo tho.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Very nice work.

Getting any riding in near Anapolis? I'm from near there originally, now a Cali. transplant.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice job.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that is awesome...like the message too


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

thats nice ! good job ! u making me wanna mess around with my helmet again ahah..


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey man! thats super dope. 

Elaxerata, do you know Colin Locke by any chance?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice work! Looks really cool.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

elaxerata said:


> Juvy, United States Naval Academy... same thing


Annapolis? I'm sorry, geez, the Navy lets you guys out to play. Air Force cadets would be pissed. Have fun being a squid.

Sick job on the helmet, you've definitely got artistic talent.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow that back is ridiculous. You should get some clear coat over that to protect the art, you will be bummed when you crash.

How long did that take you?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

amazing talent!


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

where's those shots taken? school?


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

ddddude...AMAZING job!
Nice color scheme, it flows really well

As Demodude's bro speaking here, it may take him a sec to respond...he's busy raising family, but I can tell you right now he'd be very impressed...

Nice work man!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

At first I thought "hmm, not bad" in the first pic...then I saw the back of the helmet. :eekster: Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

ive seen better.... keep trying, you'll get it one day.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

awesome, can I send you mine too?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

You my friend, just blew my mind.


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude, sick, that is some amazing art.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Invictus, eh? Uber-wicked art! All I can do right now is straight lines, and I even that I get it wrong.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

pretty badass


----------



## jmhills (Oct 31, 2005)

did you clear coat it? thats awesome stuff. they have rattlecan clear/ sealer


----------



## elaxerata (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks all...



jmhills said:


> did you clear coat it? thats awesome stuff. they have rattlecan clear/ sealer





Flystagg said:


> You should get some clear coat over that to protect the art, you will be bummed when you crash.
> 
> How long did that take you?


I did get some clearcoat, and put several coats of clear on it. There actually a lot of imperfections in it, but I realized I'll crash sometime, so I'm not too worried.

It took two days to do.



Swell Guy said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> Getting any riding in near Anapolis? I'm from near there originally, now a Cali. transplant.


Nothing really in Annapolis. The best riding in the region is at Patapsco near BWI. But friends and I try to make it to places like Diablo when they're open.



motormonkeyr6 said:


> Elaxerata, do you know Colin Locke by any chance?


I do not actually, is he a mid?



Clutchman83 said:


> Annapolis? I'm sorry, geez, the Navy lets you guys out to play. Air Force cadets would be pissed. Have fun being a squid.
> 
> Sick job on the helmet, you've definitely got artistic talent.


Ha, I think you got it all wrong... it's the AFA cadets I see playing in the mountains in the Springs all the time.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

major skills. I'm gonna try it on ma skate helmet.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

very sick!!!


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

like everyone else had said thats sick, very impressive.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

elaxerata said:


> Juvy, United States Naval Academy... same thing


 That helmet is sick! :thumbsup: My graphic artist freind couldnt do that!

Nice job getting in the acadey. My friend from high school got accepted a few years back.

ROTC takes people far.

PS: how long did that take you?


----------



## MC SAN ANDREAS (Mar 30, 2007)

Sweet ! I was impressed with the last on but this is in the same league!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

You have amazing f-ing talent. How did my rAdar miss this therad until now? Glad to know I inspired someone! Great job!


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

necro-posting ftw....


but yea, sweet marker job:thumbsup:


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

rattle can? i thought the propellant was bad for the foam in helmets.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Ummm, u don't spray the foam. Masking tape does wonders....


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

holy **** man 

that drawing on the back is so epic


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Demodude said:


> Ummm, u don't spray the foam. Masking tape does wonders....


you know how you can smell spray paint even though you didn't spray your own face? that's the bits of propellant and stuff being washed out into the air around whatever your spraying. so, unless you mask off ALL the foam in the helmet, the propellant can still attack the foam.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

As long as you are well ventalted, the propellant becomes parts per million very fast. When you smell spray paint it's the paint you smell, not the propellant. At least it doesn't smell when I huff it..... Lol.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

so so so so so sick. major skills dude.


----------

